# Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!



## Luke_G (Jul 7, 2005)

Was watchin the 4:30 news today and seen That the elusive 'lithgow panther" was caught on tape. Any info please post!


Luke


----------



## Switch (Jul 7, 2005)

Forgot to lock me doors, the panthers out again .... bloody media , wish they would leave me poor old pussy cat alone


----------



## Luke_G (Jul 7, 2005)

its very facinating to find out that there really is a large black cat out there. very interesting. But a bit scary on the other hand. imagine walking threw the bush and seeing that huge bugga run past ya. Gives me the hebejeebees.


----------



## alby (Jul 7, 2005)

dom u really think its a real or u think its a gee up hey have never found it so im not really convinced it out there


----------



## Luke_G (Jul 7, 2005)

i think its reall, not so much on the photo evidence but the paw prints convince me!!!!!


----------



## alby (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*



Luke_G said:


> i think its reall, not so much on the photo evidence but the paw prints convince me!!!!!



yeaha still im still sitting on the fence here untill they find more evidence


----------



## farmdog (Jul 7, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*



> yeaha still im still sitting on the fence here untill they find more evidence


I'd wait til some one drags the carcass into town before I believe it


----------



## Frank (Jul 7, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*

Yeah just another pussy that we have out here. More like it out at Hampton


----------



## deano351 (Jul 7, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*

Its probably just Moosenoose again :roll:


----------



## Hickson (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*



Luke_G said:


> i think its reall, not so much on the photo evidence but the paw prints convince me!!!!!



Pawprints can be faked. So can pictures.



Hix


----------



## Switch (Jul 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*

i reckon its a large feral cat, some get pretty big, all the footage past and present has been hazy due to the poor camera and the amount of zoom used to film, my verdict, BIG feral cat .... still wouldnt mess with it


----------



## ErisKSC (Jul 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*

Feral's don't get that big.

And the whole thing isn't restricted to Wets of Sydney/Blue mountains are even though thats where the majority of recent sightings have been made.

There's alot of evidence to suggest something simimlar in Victoria, i even talked to a sambar hunter who said he saw it, and the photos he had of a set of paw prints one of the print next to a 30-06 cartridge, and i'm REALLY sure that print was not made by a large feral, the biggest feral i've seen weighed in at 12kg, and that was a prime condition Tom, shot near Byron bay. He wasn't even close to the size of what's been sighted.

Just checked out a crypto zoology sight, the paw prints in plaster are 10cm by 7.5cm and apparently the hexperts believ it oxuld be a previously unknown specie of marsupial lion (thought extinct)

Oh, btw i think it's real


----------



## Luke_G (Jul 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*

Yeh im with you erisKSC, The footage of the cat caught on tape by some people is amazing. Another Lot of people caught it on tape where you see a large black cat walking across a field. You could clearly see the large curved tail and the huge shoulder blades. I shearched the net but couldnt find the footage, if anyone has it or can get it please post it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*



Switch said:


> Forgot to lock me doors, the panthers out again .... bloody media , wish they would leave me poor old pussy cat alone



Here is the most recent pic of Switch and "Snowball"...........although i cant back up its authenticity.


----------



## instar (Jul 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*

Now thats what I call A big Pussy! :lol:


----------



## junglemad (Jul 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*

I hate cats so much! That cat looks chockers with endangered reptiles and mammals.
The rumours are that some US fighter pilots had a Black Panther or two as squadron mascots and the big cat sightings are the progeny of these Yankie f erals. I have heard guys from down Tumut way about a large cat thing in the mountains, some say it could be a thylacine. They were also on about Yowies, the Hairy Man or "red eye" but they were possibly on the herbs.


----------



## Switch (Jul 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*

Shermy, I told you not to post pics of me outside of the porn sites we frequent, what were you thinking ......


----------



## ErisKSC (Jul 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*

Almost right there, this is a link to an Aussie cryptozoology page, they are a bit crazy, but you have to be to look for animals that aren't meant to exist.
www.internetezy.com.au/~mj129/cat_attack_2003.html 

But they theorise that it could be a remenant of the archaic marsupial lion (not thylacine) the period of time these sightings have been occuring for would mean that the Yanks release a breeding pair, coz they've been spotted since the 40's.

There was a Discovery channel crew out here earlier in the year compiling a doco on the subject, havn't seen it myself though.

I know of one hunter who has had first hand experience with these sightings, and i've heard of at least a dozen more who have seen or found sign of them.

I think it's very real, and only a matte rof time til something concrete is known, but anyone who's stalked a feral cat knows that they only get seen for a econd, then it's all tracking. Being one of the most highly evolved predators makes for a sneaky and discrete creature. 
Someone might shoot one, i know there's plenty of people trying, but i guess when they do NPWS will charge them with harming an endagered animal.


----------



## ether (Jul 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*

I have a Russian Blue that looks exactly like a small panther. He is a big boy and i can tell you we dont gey many stray cats walking in our garden...

Cheers Alex


----------



## junglemad (Jul 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*

I just did a search on Cryptozoology on www.dogpile.com
That was an interesting read for sure..particularly the first two hits.
I have always had a fascination with yowies after feeling a strange presence in the bush one night that scared a Koori bloke who was with us as well..woo-ooo-ooo-ooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sammid (Jul 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*

I used to live in Maryborough, Central Victoria and there was a similar story with a Puma. I kept a lot of the articles, etc about it from the local newspaper. The story was that after the war, they were released by the Americans as they had kept them as mascots during that time. Not sure of the authenticity to the claim but it was a draw card for the area!


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*

my dads old friend is involved with that hole big panther or big cat thing. hes a vet and has examinded the crap ect and concluded that it is big cat ****. 

so basically there are 2 possibilities. 1 there are big cats 2 some ones stealing big cat **** from zoos/circuses and dropping it on peoples lawns. 

He told me that some people do to with Animal Planet were there with motion sensor cameras trying to get a photograph of one of the animals or catch one.

cheers

andrew


----------



## Luke_G (Jul 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*

that cant be real, look at the size of it!!!!!!


----------



## ErisKSC (Jul 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*

Alot of stories started when a lion escaped from a zoo, back in the 50;s/60's unsure of exactly when but it was found hiding under a bridge and was shot by a police constable. Since then alot of "released big cat" stoies gained alot of credibility, personally i think there are alot of native animals we haven't even seen (most quite small) why not a large secretive predator?


----------



## Ricko (Jul 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*

i believe it whole heartedly and will never be swayed to think otherwise.


----------



## Luke_G (Jul 8, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*

does anyone have the photos of the "black panther". It would be good if we could find the footage!!!. People reckon that it escaped from el cabelo blanko or nastredam.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*



Switch said:


> Shermy, I told you not to post pics of me outside of the porn sites we frequent, what were you thinking ......



Just like the other sites we frequent, you looked so good and confident handling that lucious pussy so i couldnt help but share with the rest of APS what they miss out on!!!   lol


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 8, 2005)

since talking with my father friend a vet who has alot to do with this i totally beleive that there is a large preditor out there! considering there are no large predators in that area there are lots of prey(kangaroos, dogs, cats, sheep, small children). that and for some reason i don't think my dads best friend is a liar, just didn't seem like a liar.

total beleiver, hopefuly they are breeding too! so if we catch them they can be released into the wild in thier natural habbitat to help the deminishing wild population of several big cats.

andrew


----------



## Luke_G (Jul 8, 2005)

well done slackra i think the exact same thing!!!!


----------



## Hickson (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*



ErisKSC said:


> Someone might shoot one, i know there's plenty of people trying, but i guess when they do NPWS will charge them with harming an endagered animal.



No they won't. It's an exotic species, there are no laws protecting it. However, if you kill it in a cruel fashion the RSPCA can have a go at you.



SLACkra said:


> considering there are no large predators in that area there are lots of prey(kangaroos, dogs, cats, sheep, small children).



There are no large predators in any area of Australia.



SLACkra said:


> hopefuly they are breeding too!



Are you kidding!!!! We all bitch about how one domestic cat can kill all those native animals each year, imagine how many native animals something that size can kill. And you hope they're breeding? :shock:



Hix


----------



## Springherp (Jul 8, 2005)

> There are no large predators in any area of Australia



What about salt water crocodiles? :roll: 

I completely believe in the Blue Mountains panther. Tracking big cats in their natural habitat is apparently extremely hard. If you put this into account, coupled with the overall size of the wildnerness in the Blue Mountains, it makes the theories far more credible.

I also happen to know one of Australia's leading experts on Yowies. This man has seen at least one frequent his area for several years, and has had several VERY close encouters with it. Although he is a very trustworthy person I still haven't completely made up my mind on the existance of yowies yet!  

cheers. :shock:


----------



## Hickson (Jul 8, 2005)

Austrelaps said:


> What about salt water crocodiles? :roll:



Well, I was actually referring to terrestrial predators across the entire country, not coastal aquatic forms, but I agree crocs are large predators.


----------



## craig23 (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah i agree with Austrelaps. There has been so many sightings by so many different people, and I dont know if its been posted (havent read it all) there was a good photo a few years ago of a black cat next to a tree and a few objects that gave a good scale to its size. The photo was developed by local lab and was confirmed legit. Not to mention the number of possible explanations around for how they could have come to exist in australia, and the possability they could infact be a rare thought extinct native. Who knows... I think its silly to just assume its all fake. There are always the people that will belive everything, and the ones that will belive nothing.. both without resonable evidence.

as for large preditors, what about 18ft scrubbies, and dingos.

Ill go read all the previous posts now and prolly feel like a tosser


----------



## Hickson (Jul 8, 2005)

> as for large preditors, what about 18ft scrubbies, and dingos.



Hmmm......forgot about scrubbies, and olives.

But as for the dingo.......the original quote was _"there are no large predators in that area, there are lots of prey (kangaroos, dogs, cats, sheep, small children)"_ - if dogs are present but not considered large predators, then he can't consider dingoes large predators.

What I should have said was "over the majority of Australia there are no large predators" (but I was more intent on paraphrasing the quote for effect).



Hix


----------



## craig23 (Jul 8, 2005)

hahaha sorry hix, i only read the last post.. wasnt having a go, just adding.  i shouldnt be so lazy and read them.


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 8, 2005)

big cats, excessive population of kangaroos...also if they are there whats stoping them from also predating on foxes, rabbits and other animals too. course once one of em kills somebody then their going to be hunted down, sadly enough.

andrew


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

Geez, out of all the great minds here, Hixy i actually knew exactly what you meant!!! LOL


----------



## Pike01 (Jul 9, 2005)

Big cats, what a urban myth,never heard so much crap. Heaps of people see elvis and santa claus every christmas


----------



## Stevo (Jul 9, 2005)

Hix ol mate drop bears are large predators and they are found all over australia.


----------



## Switch (Jul 9, 2005)

hehe Drop Bears, lovin it ....


----------



## ErisKSC (Jul 9, 2005)

Hix, i don't believe exotic big cats have established a breeding population in Australia, i believe that there are marsupial lkions still in existence in Australia, no chance of cross-breeding with introduced cats as they aren't placental mammals, but their adaption over hundreds of thousands of years has meant they melt into the bush like leopards melt into the jungles of India.

Most of the herbivorous mega-fauna died out within 20000 years of human settlemetn in Australia, but it stands to reason that n elusive predator wouldn't have been considered a prey item by early avboriginal populations, why hunt a killer, when you can hunt a giant wombat?
As happens with these things, due to restricted populaitons and an overall reduction in the physical size of prey items, means that over time, smaller more secretive cats would survive, so rather than the lion/tiger sized marsupial lions that we know from fossil records, they are more likely to be smaller, puma/leopard sized cats by now.

It is a leap of faith for many, but we have to remember there is SO much about this country that is still unknown, new species are still discovered every year, all a budding zoologist need do is look hard enough and they'll find one!

And as far as colouration goes, a marsupial lion could be black, no one has ever realised they've seen one.

I find the possibility quite exciting and hopefully i'll be able to camping in the Colo valley later this year, where a large majority of recent sightings have been made, i'll be taking the camera and the bow and maybe we'll get some proof.


----------



## Luke_G (Jul 9, 2005)

well done


----------



## Jonathon (Jul 9, 2005)

Luke_G said:


> well done




I second that


----------



## Kenshin (Jul 9, 2005)

your takeing a bow... so if this thing is a native cat and its on the verg of extinction your going to kill it?

jeeze we got a smart one here


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2005)

Kenshin said:


> your takeing a bow... so if this thing is a native cat and its on the verg of extinction your going to kill it?
> 
> jeeze we got a smart one here



I was thinking the exact same thing. The only thing i would take is a tranquilizer so i could put it to sleep, get my happy snaps, take a few hair and saliva ect samples and then let it be again. The bow would only be an item of protection. And for some reason, i think most of the people in the towns/areas its sighted would be pee'd off if some cowboy dragged its carcass into town. I know i would!

JMO


----------



## Hickson (Jul 10, 2005)

ErisKSC,

Sorry, thought you were talking about exotics. In that case, you are correct - all native wildlife is protected, whether it be common, rare, extinct or undescribed.



Hix


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jul 10, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Kenthurst Panther caught on tape!!!!!!!*

know thats a photo shop


----------



## ErisKSC (Jul 11, 2005)

A bow would be the only thing i could legally carry there in case of an attack or other untoward situation, i take a bow everytime i go camping whether i'll need it or not. 

I'd hate to have to kill it if i found it, but if it felt like trying me out, then i'd protect myself.

I'm not qualified to used tranq's or the various guns that are used to inject them.
But there are foxes, feral cats and other things in the bush that deserve my attention, as well as prehistoric marsupial lions


----------

